# Georgia Indoor



## SolocamEMT (Sep 27, 2016)

I am looking for any information on indoor leagues or indoor shoots in northeast Georgia. If anyone has any information it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GRIV (Oct 1, 2016)

*Down at ALC Snellville*

We have indoor rounds every tuesday and thursday at 7pm. Payout is 50%. We pay one place for every five participants 

Divisions, 

Hunting Bows (set up to hunt) 
Target Shooters Adult, JR
Novice (new to archery, basic equipment) 
PRO (any 300 shooters)


----------



## SolocamEMT (Oct 3, 2016)

GRIV said:


> We have indoor rounds every tuesday and thursday at 7pm. Payout is 50%. We pay one place for every five participants
> 
> Divisions,
> 
> ...



Thank you, sir. Will it all be Vegas rounds, or will you have 5 spots as well?


----------



## Tadder (Oct 6, 2016)

Look later on , they shoot at LCA chicken house shoot. They mix it up and you don't have too be the best too get lucky and win a $, They do have a lot a fun. Griv's got a great place too shoot also.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Oct 8, 2016)

Does anyone get together at Governor's in Powder Springs anymore for indoor league?


----------

